# [How to/script] Messages d'erreur suite à un revdep-rebuild

## rafi

Salut à tous,

Il s'agit de mon 1er post sur ce forum donc, j'en appelle à votre bienveillante compréhension   :Wink:  ( il est fort possible que la question ai déjà été posée ).

Lors de mon dernier -revdep-rebuild-, j'ai remarqué le défilement de quelques messages d'erreurs (certains débutaient par "warning...").

J'immagine que ce type de messages d'erreur apparait aussi suite à un -emerge-.

Connaissez vous des script (ou autre) me permettant, à la fin, d'obtenir une synthèse de ces différents messages d'erreur afin de corriger au mieux.

D'avance, merci

A+

rafi

----------

## geekounet

Emerge elogv, elogviewer ou kelogviewer et suis les instructions de fin d'emerge pour configurer ton make.conf. Après tu pourras l'utiliser pour voir les messages importants de tes prochains emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

rajoutes çà dans ton make.conf

```

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

```

La variable PORT_LOGDIR contient l'emplacement où portage va mettre ses logs , en cas d'erreurs , ou même si tu veux faire une simple suivis de tes emerges , comme pour les warning , tu y retrouvera tout tes emerges sous forme de log. (un log par paquet).

alors active cet option , et va jeter un coup d'oeil dans tes log (j'ai pris /var/log/portage car je trouvais que l'emplacement par defaut de make.conf.example correspondait tout à fait à mes besoins , mais çà peut être ce que tu veux )

En ce qui concerne tes messages d'erreurs , ce ne sont pas exactement des messages "d'erreur" (entre guillemets) mais des "attention" , c'est à dire des messages d'informations par exemple que te donne portage suite à certaines choses à prendre en compte. (comme par exemple l'activation d'un script comme mpd pour l'utilisation en postinstall portage nous lance des ewarn).

Tu as aussi le log "emerge.log" de /var/log/emerge.log , mais tu n'y retrouvera que des log de suivis de portage (ce que fais portage concernant tes paquets comme emerge ou --unmerge).

sinon concernant ton script , c'est le script revdep-rebuild lui même qui te donne des warning ? ou les emerges qu'il lance ?

PS : pour commenter ce qu'a écrit geekounet , c'est vrai il y a également les paquets elogv et tout cie.... jme suis fais encore devancé décidément   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Oui le PORT_LOGDIR c'est vieux, et ça log vraiment tout (et trop  :Razz: ). Alors qu'elog va logguer que les messages des ebuilds que les devs ont estimé nécessaire qu'on voit  :Smile: 

----------

## rafi

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Emerge elogv, elogviewer ou kelogviewer et suis les instructions de fin d'emerge pour configurer ton make.conf. Après tu pourras l'utiliser pour voir les messages importants de tes prochains emerge 

 

C'est fait   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> sinon concernant ton script , c'est le script revdep-rebuild lui même qui te donne des warning ? ou les emerges qu'il lance ?

 

Il me semble que ce sont les -emerge- qu'il lance. Vais suivre ça de près...

merci pr vos réponses

----------

